# i want YOUR fashion opinions/suggestions please! on school day/party outfits.



## luvsic (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok ladies and gents, I'd love to get opinions and suggestions! Please do feel free to share what YOU wear on casual or school days, or what you like to wear on a party night that's not too OTT (like prom dress equivalents on just a house party night)!

I lurk around this sub-forum like a vulture, lol. In honestly I think my love for fashion outweights my love for makeup (and *gasp* MAC.. sorry but this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 doesn't really apply to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *don't shoot me!*) 


But I am going back to school soon, and I want to update my wardrobe completely. But because I go to class 5 out of 7 days a week (and I save the cute stuff for maybe 2.5 out of 7 days a week) I'd love to expand my repotoire of CASUAL CLOTHING. aka clothing I can wear to class/office hours/grocery shopping/meeting for study groups. 

I really have outgrown the "t-shirt and sweats" look, or even the "basic tee and jeans" look. Those blah looks just make me want to barf when I look at myself in the mirror. It's just not doing it for me anymore. I'm looking for some casual clothes with more of a bite. I'm just not one of those people who can pull off the "I just rolled out of my bed but I still look cute" look...tons of girls at my school can and do, but I'm just not one of them. If I wanna look cute, I have to set aside an hour before class (at least 45 minutes. Anyone else hollah to that too?) 

Please bear with the boring almost picture-less post, it's just easier to post clickable links 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 check them out if you have a moment though. 

*What I <3 at the moment for basic school/class/office hour wear (what's too dressy, let me know..if it's all too dressy...uh oh.):*

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...Foam_Black.jpg

Le Sac Dress - Spring Break - American Apparel Online Store

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...E8me_Black.jpg

Cotton Spandex Jersey Bandeau Pencil Dress - Spring Break - American Apparel Online Store

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...AM303_Navy.jpg

Mlange Jersey Pocket Skirt - Spring Break - American Apparel Online Store

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...7303_White.jpg

Interlock Mini Skirt - Skirts - American Apparel Online Store



*NOVELTY outfits for once in a school-time wear *(i've already purchased a dress under this catagory, yet I cant help myself from drooling over these..):

bebe.com Tiered Party Dress

bebe.com Lovely in Lace Bubble Dress 
*
Party Outfits (friday/saturday nights, downtown or just at an apartment)*

http://www.forever21.com/images/look...90326-06.jpg?1






LOVELOVELOVE THIS CREME DRESS






So hot! (anyone know where I can get a *silver halter top like that? JUST the halter*)












Will post more later...or if anyone replies.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 2, 2009)

Welllll... I'll give my fashion style *condensed* even though it's probably a bit too avant-garde for most!
*note - I NEVER wear proper trousers. Or jeans. Leggings I like, but anything else remotely leg constricting is a big no-no.*

My staples are :
- high waisted, tailored mini skirts
- sheer/ruffled/lace shirts
- minidresses
- waist cinching thick corset belts
- HIGH heels ;D
- and amazing jackets.

For an everyday look, I usually wear a high waisted fitted skirt, with some kind of comfortable stretchy top tucked into it, and a suit jacket. I wear heels nearly every day, a low heel for me is a 4 inch one xD
For parties, I like little black bodycon dresses, lace tights and a pair of kickass ankle stiletto boots.
If all my skirts/dresses are in the wash, I resort to my leggings collection. I wear them with legwarmers, heels, a loose long-ish sweatshirt and a leather jacket usually.

Big hair is always a must in my everyday wardrobe! Backcombing FTW <3


----------



## sassyclassy (Apr 2, 2009)

I really like some of the dresses you picked out!! I don't think they're all "dressy" but they're definitely not casual..I would definitely suggest buying a few cardigans or sweaters that you can put on top of the dresses and just add a belt and that would be a great look for school, hanging out etc during the day and just take the sweater off at night and adjust your make up and accessories and you're good to go =)

As for me, I am like you too. I already get up at 5:40 am in the morning for school and I get ready in 30 minutes...I do not want to get up any earlier than that just to look decent. But honestly, I think it's easy to look good without having to spend so much time. I think a good suggestion to just lay out what you want to wear the night before because I find that trying to decide what to wear it THE hardest part in the morning. I do very basic make up every day so that's not too bad.

For school, I do prefer to wear jeans tucked into boots with a cute jacket. (This is mostly because it was winter and way too cold for anything else.) But in the summer I will probably wear shorts, dresses with belted cardigans on top, high-waisted skirts with shirts tucked in, etc. I don't really like the sweat pants look either. I actually only one on pair and I wear them to sleep sometimes and it does not leave the house.

For parties, the dresses you suggested would be amazing and they are along the lines of what I would wear too.. I am all for throwing on a gorgeous dress instead of 3 separates because I am lazy like that. And then I would just glam up my make up a bit and add some nice shoes and a clutch and what not. If it's a casual party, I would just do a nice top and some dark boot-cut or straight-leg jeans over some (normally pointy) stilettos or whatever shoes I feel like wearing. I think that's the thing about accessories, you can pick and choose and they make a huge impact.

Okay..I feel like I've gone too long..I hope I kinda answered your question!!


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah what she said above I agree with everything but include pencil and a line skirts to the list


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 2, 2009)

and by she i meant Tahti


----------



## Tahti (Apr 2, 2009)

Definitely! Pencil line skirts are so hot. Think kind of like Joan from Mad Men... I LOVE how they styled her! <3

I can post photos of some stuff if you'd like btw!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Welllll... I'll give my fashion style *condensed* even though it's probably a bit too avant-garde for most!
*note - I NEVER wear proper trousers. Or jeans. Leggings I like, but anything else remotely leg constricting is a big no-no.*

My staples are :
- high waisted, tailored mini skirts
- sheer/ruffled/lace shirts
- minidresses
- waist cinching thick corset belts
- HIGH heels ;D
- and amazing jackets.

For an everyday look, I usually wear a high waisted fitted skirt, with some kind of comfortable stretchy top tucked into it, and a suit jacket. I wear heels nearly every day, a low heel for me is a 4 inch one xD
For parties, I like little black bodycon dresses, lace tights and a pair of kickass ankle stiletto boots.
If all my skirts/dresses are in the wash, I resort to my leggings collection. I wear them with legwarmers, heels, a loose long-ish sweatshirt and a leather jacket usually.

Big hair is always a must in my everyday wardrobe! Backcombing FTW <3_

 
Your staples sound like MY KINDA STAPLES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My melange skirt that I buy from AA will probably be worn as a high-waisted, with a simple cami or t-shirt, or if I want to feel preppy, a button down. I also want a tulip skirt. Maybe not from AA, but in general. Those are gorgeous and classy <3

And I LOVELOVELOVE minidresses!!! I THIRST FOR MORE! but i feel like forever 21 is the only place I can get cute, cheap mini dresses...but quality is totally blah there. So maybe I'll try macy's from now on...my mom could always find good stuff there...

pencil skirts...oooh pencil skirts! I am in love with pencil skirts. I can't believe I haven't discovered the pencil skirt up until now...I totally love rocking them....thats why I'm getting hte bandeau dresses, they can be worn as a pencil skirt, a dress, OR a top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also kind of channel the "ralph lauren country club" look sometimes...polos, white skinny jeans, a tie on occasion. That is what I love about masculine-femenine crossovers, it's classy a little masculine yet still sexy in a way. 

hahah backcombing. I tried that for a while but realized I didn't have the patience. Now I just stick to a really simple style - tucking some hair behind the ears and letting the rest fall down...of course I have to grow out my sad short hair first to get the hair of my *dreams*...it'll grow faster in the summer XD

And PLEASE DO POST SOME OF YOUR STUFF!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassyclassy* 

 
_I really like some of the dresses you picked out!! I don't think they're all "dressy" but they're definitely not casual..I would definitely suggest buying a few cardigans or sweaters that you can put on top of the dresses and just add a belt and that would be a great look for school, hanging out etc during the day and just take the sweater off at night and adjust your make up and accessories and you're good to go =)

As for me, I am like you too. I already get up at 5:40 am in the morning for school and I get ready in 30 minutes...I do not want to get up any earlier than that just to look decent. But honestly, I think it's easy to look good without having to spend so much time. I think a good suggestion to just lay out what you want to wear the night before because I find that trying to decide what to wear it THE hardest part in the morning. I do very basic make up every day so that's not too bad.

For school, I do prefer to wear jeans tucked into boots with a cute jacket. (This is mostly because it was winter and way too cold for anything else.) But in the summer I will probably wear shorts, dresses with belted cardigans on top, high-waisted skirts with shirts tucked in, etc. I don't really like the sweat pants look either. I actually only one on pair and I wear them to sleep sometimes and it does not leave the house.

For parties, the dresses you suggested would be amazing and they are along the lines of what I would wear too.. I am all for throwing on a gorgeous dress instead of 3 separates because I am lazy like that. And then I would just glam up my make up a bit and add some nice shoes and a clutch and what not. If it's a casual party, I would just do a nice top and some dark boot-cut or straight-leg jeans over some (normally pointy) stilettos or whatever shoes I feel like wearing. I think that's the thing about accessories, you can pick and choose and they make a huge impact.

Okay..I feel like I've gone too long..I hope I kinda answered your question!!_

 
good idea sassy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only thing is I tend to look like a grandma because I never pick out the right cardigans...lol. It's hard to find good sweaters either especially because the fall and winter have passed...but I will not give up my hunt for them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and girl it sounds like you have my type of style too...I do anything high-waisted...especially skirts. Mostly b/c I'm a shorty and can easily look like a midget if I don't wear the right things. 

jeans tucked into boots used to be DRESSY for me lol! It is always a cute classic in my book that's for sure, especially when it gets cold. I need to start planning for winter outfits too! I was thinking of thigh socks with long sweater-dresses, but I don't think I'm going to be able to pull that off XD it's going to have to be bundle-up time for sure.

I have this hot motorcycle jacket (but not motorcycle to match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want one) and I think I can wear that during the winter...but LOL, that can be a bit much. It's one of those really badass total motorcycle jackets. A little too hardcore for school . oh well. It's hot.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm also curious to see what you ladies like to wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you can post pictures or have time to (just of pieces you find online, or you can take pics) please do!! It's like a melting pot of fashion <3


----------



## luvsic (Apr 2, 2009)

Last one for now promise...I have to go to work!

But is it totally sinful of me to try to dress this up as a business casual outfit? Maybe not something to wear in the office (No, definitely not lol) but with a nice jacket (not a blazer or anything, just a normal jacket..I'm not really sure WHAT type of jacket yet, it'll have to be one of those "match it when I see it" outfits) and some black pumps and a clutch? It's like sexy business casual...the "after" party. haha. For some reason I envision some really classy woman walking down new york (a la sex and the city) in the outfit I just described. I have the pumps, now to focus on the jacket...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 2, 2009)

My style also sounds a lot like Tahti's. I love little black dresses with a fitted jacket or cardigan over top, minidresses, pencil skirts, silk and lace tops, opaque tights. On the odd occasion, I do like skinny jeans though. I like my shoes and bags to stand out, so I don't really accessorize other than that. I'd suggest trying to find little local boutiques for really cute stuff too. Sometimes they have the best stuff.


----------



## KIT (Apr 2, 2009)

Big hair is always a must in my everyday wardrobe! Backcombing FTW <3[/quote]

Okay, i know this is totally off topic, but i cant seen to get my hair "big"..And i am dying to do it. I love the look. Are there special products, brushes that u use?


----------



## KIT (Apr 2, 2009)

I love love this dress..i think a simple cardigan will look good. ur accessories or a cute clutch will dress it up even more..


----------



## Tahti (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KIT* 

 
_Big hair is always a must in my everyday wardrobe! Backcombing FTW <3_

 
Okay, i know this is totally off topic, but i cant seen to get my hair "big"..And i am dying to do it. I love the look. Are there special products, brushes that u use?[/quote]

Hey! It took me a while to get the backcombing look but I have big gothy hair nailed now! xD I just use a straighteners, comb, and freeze hold hairspray ;D I  could make a quick tut if you want.
And luvsic, I'll post some of my outfits/clothes later when I get photos ^_^ I love that dress that you posted last btw - you could totally work it in a business situation!


----------



## KIT (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes please post pics!!!


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 2, 2009)

and lets not forget skin tight skinny jeans with high gladiator heels and a cute top = sexy 
And ignore what anyone says Hareem Pants are in this season and are to die for a must have if i must say so myself.
Oh and shoes, you want gladiator sandals flat and high heels. You want square, round and peep toe stilettos, you want black strappy sandals and hair accessories and jewelry


----------



## luvsic (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KIT* 

 
_I love love this dress..i think a simple cardigan will look good. ur accessories or a cute clutch will dress it up even more.._

 
Are you talking about that grey dress? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 omg that dress is absolutley lovely. I hope I can find it at whatever xxi I go to...online they only have mediums and I need it in a S or XS. I want it SO badly and it's not expensive either. I have a similar dress that looks like this!






I would love to dress it up with a black clutch and black pumps, and maybe a stylish jacket. What kind of jacket could go with that??

Ok guys, I have the LBD in this picture, but where can I find the halter part or the silver part? Do they sell seperate pieces like that? That dress is GORGEOUS and I want to find a halter like in silver and black to add pizzaz to my dresses!






iadoremac...i want a pair of gladiator sandals - knee ones or ankle ones, SO badly. They are so freakin' hot!! But wherever I look for them I just can't find good ones!! I want brown ones that are strappy, kind of like what Nicky Hilton as wearing here. And I LOVE these chanel ones .. Where can I find some cute ones that aren't that expensive, do you know??











These are hot but idk if I'd ever have the guts to wear these...






And yes thanks Tahti! Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what would you suggest pairing that dress with to make it more "business"-like but still fun and unique?

If you guys find stuff online you want to share just post links!! I want to see what you guys like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am interested.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 3, 2009)

Nine West has some strappy gladiator sandals.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 3, 2009)

I've looked through their collection, but unfortunately a lot of them are really out of my price range and I'm not that in love with any of the styles. A lot of them are heels, too, which I can say will be horrid to my poor feet (I've been practicing walking in heels for a while and to this day I can't walk or stand in them for more than 3 hours without feeling extreme pain) 

I don't know where to find knee-high ones either...I just made a post about them lol because I'm so desperately obsessed with owning a pair


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 3, 2009)

Chanel made a gorgeous pair last year but I think those are out of range for practically everyone.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah, the picture i posted with the model wearing a bikini above, those are the chanel ones...i don't think they even sell them anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and they totally would be out of my price range. I heard someone bought them on eBay for still in the thousands...and that was on eBay. I'm willing to pay less than 100, hell less than 50 if possible and if that's the case then I'm definitely never going to get those Chanel ones. 

Bebe made a really great replica a few years ago, and in brown which I love too, but I can't find them anymore and I think it was too long ago. 

XXI has some ankle ones, but i'm not sure about the quality. I might try them on anyway and just go for it if I like them enough, hopefully they'll be in stock in a store near me!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey you guys, I was just wondering if these outfit combinations were a little too much for "school days." I mean, I like to keep it simple but jazz things up a little bit. I don't like to look like I'm walking down a runway though.

Although I really love fashion, I believe there *is* a time and place for it all. Wear your cuter outfits when you go out on fridays and saturdays, but don't dress up like you're working the catwalk when you're going to Accounting. Some days maybe I do want to dress it up, some days I want to dress down a little more. In order to make a good impression with professors, I think I should lean towards more girly/preppy/professional. I am a business major, so with those classes I feel like I should be taking a more professional attire - when I'm in my more artsy classes (mythology, history, etc) I can dress more free flowing. 

OUTFIT # 1 






+






+

http://i.americanapparel.net/storefr...eatherGrey.jpg

+

what shoes??? or I could subtract the knee socks and just wear cute summer flats or flip flops.

+

a pearl necklace a la carrie bradshaw? 

OUTFIT # 2






+

WHITE POLO SHIRT, PLAIN (here is an image of what it would look like)






....(but white)

+






+ pearls, or a simple silver chain necklace/bracelets. 

OUTFIT # 3






Minus the hat. But plus the tie and gorgeous button down. Might make shorts shorter.

OUTFIT # 4






(Yes, with the tie and such)

OUTFIT # 5

A maxi? :/






LAST OUTFIT






TUCKED INTO

+






+






+






I'd love your opinions! Please tell me what you personally think is "too much." <3 TIA!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm really a fan of dresses for school because they easily go from casual to nice. Especially because so many dresses now in days are low maintenance in the washer and can go with flats or sandals. A dress is an outfit in itself, the more time you have to accessorize the cuter it can be. Definitely spend the time to find cute cardigans to go over them, it makes them look more casual plus inside of classrooms can be really cold.

Jeans are ok (I'm not a big fan) but if you have a few great pairs you can start to find interesting shirts in vibrant colors. Shirts with some real character totally dress up jeans.

The other thing I keep are "secretary" type skirts in different colors and patterns and just tuck in a plain colored t-shirt and sometimes a belt.

I usually have to worry about warmer weather clothes here in Texas, but for winter I definitely like slouchy longer shirts and skinnier pants with knee high boots usually. I'm actually a really big fan of panty hose during the winter with my all purpose dresses and a sweater/cardigan. If you find a comfortable size they're actually pretty comfortable. 

If you don't already have one.. I suggest buying a clothes steamer... it makes wearing the fancier clothes on a daily basis SO much easier. I use to shy away from button downs and what not because I didn't want to iron or dry clean... but my steamer has made it a breeze... I warm it up for 5 minutes and do a ton of clothes that I recently washed and they stay pretty nice for a few weeks. 

I love to wear heels for dinner, a date, maybe a short party... but goodness I can't wear them to school... the best I can do are boots and wedges.

I love looking for pics of clothes so I'll definitely post some later.. of what I might wear and what I see girls wearing around school.


----------



## COBI (Apr 13, 2009)

I definitely feel like your more recent post of school looks are more school appropriate than the original post.  At least around here (new england), in general, most of the "school" looks in the original post would be overdressed at most colleges.  Of course, it may be the norm in Texas.


----------



## EleanorDanger (Apr 13, 2009)

For me, there's never not a good time to dress up! Although for school I guess like work you need to be careful about the amount of flesh on show but that's easily rectified. 
I only own 1 pair of jeans and 2 pairs of smart trousers (which won't get worn in summer at all), the rest of my wardrobe is dresses or skirts.
Dresses can be easily transformed from day to evening with a change of shoes, and use of accessories. I have a box of about 20 belts to mix up my outfits and brooches are my new favourite item.
If I think a dress is too short I tend to wear some nice leggings underneath, and if it's too low-cut I just add a vest top.

Can you buy from ASOS.com - Women's Clothing - Womens Fashion - Designer Clothes For Women ? That's a great website for dresses! I always look at the 'evening' section.
I recently bought a load from there (still waiting on the postman though):

















Plus a couple of cardigans and jewellery.


I think you just have to have faith in your style! The items you've picked out are good so just take the plunge and buy some and just wear them. Don't worry if other people think you look too dressed up, as long as you like what your wearing it doesn't matter.


PS I work in accounts for a VAT company - pretty business like and I don't care, I'll wear all the above to work! The only time I'll dress more conservatively is if I have a meeting, and even then it's probably a black dress with leopard print accessories


----------



## luvsic (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey everyone! Thanks so much for your input!!!

kaliraksha, I enjoy dresses too! They're lovely for days you want to stress out and I have this neat little undergarment flesh-colored hot pants so I won't be uber self concious about doing a Marilyn Monroe in the middle of campus in case a gust of wind flies my way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




During the winter I was actually thinking of a few outfits too, I'll post them later though! 

COBI, lol, a lot of those looks were strictly for parties...I don't think I'd ever in a million years walk to class in that cheetah print dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but still they're cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EleanorDanger, I have heard so much about Asos and I love to drool over their things, but I am definitely a little hesitant to buy from there because it's all the way in the UK and shipping will probably cost me an arm and a leg (especially if I have to return something if it doesn't look right..) but I love dressing up too!! I am also a firm believer that if I wear what I like it shoudn't matter either...but I would still love to put together some outfits I would only wear to school - casual but still jam-packed with style!!

I put together a few more for you guys to take a looK! Ever since I've discovered POLYVORE I've been uber addicted lol. Thanks for your opinions again!! If you want to check out my website here it is!!  

peaceloveshoes - Polyvore 

I catagorized things into "walking around town" (like to run errands or shop, a little dressier than school) and "school days", along with "party days." A lot of these are just dream outfits though, I could never afford some of the stuff I picked out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*SCHOOL DAYS*



















 (is this more of a "walking around town" outfit? Maybe minus the leg warmers it can be a school outfit)
*
WALKING AROUND TOWN
*



















*
PARTY NIGHTS*


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 13, 2009)

I would totally wear almost everything you listed in Walking Around Town to school... things I might put a sweater on... but that's it. Very cute style. If and when I order from an out of US company and shipping is too expensive to do a return I always have a back up plan of selling it on eBay... I usually look at what it would sell for before I buy it though- just in case it doesn't work for me I have a backup plan and don't just eat the money... or it can always turn into an upcoming bday gift for my friend who is like a half size smaller than me.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww well thank yah darlin! I am glad at least someone likes my style XD see, my thing is the school days ones are very, very simple...I just try to add some jewelry and nice handbags to jazz the outfits up, but they're not too OTT. Do you think they are good for school? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really, I think some of the walking around town ones are adorable, but not appropriate for class. I think I'd mostly wear them if I were to catch a bus to go to a mid-day party, lunch with a friend, go shopping at a nearby mall or on campus, or run errands like get groceries and stuff. I don't think I'd be able to concentrate in them just for comfort reasons lol (like the Black and White combo with the pink accessories, that top is a crop top. Yeah so if I have a question for the professor I'm not going to shimmy my way to the front of the room to ask lol...it's just not really that appropriate) I am SO sick of wearing just an oversized t-shirt and jeans. I am DONE with that.

I RESIST wearing heels in my every day life..I wish I could pull them off but I just can't walk in them properly. Everyone at work makes fun of me because I look like I'm walking on a tightwire when I walk lol! My thighs are all tense and I have this horrified look on my face because I keep thinking I'm going to fall and twist my ankle!

I think if I were to wear some of the walking around town ones to class, I'd wear the yellow skirt and white cami one, and *maybe* the maxi dress ones. They're really fresh and pretty, those maxi dresses, and they're really comfy too. But my extra touches like loud clangy bangles and hippie headbands won't be too comfortable lol. Ahh we'll see. 

Post some of your stuff when you get a chance!!

Here are a few more...the first three I'd strongly consider wearing to class. The others, meh, too sexy for a business setting and dressy for class. Maybe the naval one can be worn around town and just MAYBE the grey one with the white blazer can be worn to a business setting...but the silk one is definitely more of a party look. Although I *wish* I could wear that in the office. lol!


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ i think you've made me slightly addicted to Polyvore haha

i think i keep my outfits mostly basic and dress them up with accessories & stuff. I love fashion though, i could live and breath the stuff.

theyre all pretty much topshop / things i cant afford =(



*uni / during the day*














*work*






*evening*


----------



## luvsic (Apr 14, 2009)

bahahha someone else got addicted. Trust me when I first went onto Polyvore I spent the WHOLE day mixing and matching clothes....now if only I could buy all of that lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww your looks are cute! I like that leapord print watch. Girl you would wear heels to class?! woo not for me...I die wearing heels for 4 hours at work already...it's flats flats flats for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and how were you able to post PICTURES of the outfits you made, and not clickable ones like mine?

One more post!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, I would shy away from the heels for class.. but otherwise I think accessories are what make an outfit look totally your own and not straight off a mannequin. Although I enjoy simplicity usually... it doesn't mean I don't have days when I don't feel like looking really put together. I see girls super put together going to class everyday and if they look confident in it... I don't even think twice... I just think to myself "man, she's a fabulous dresser."


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 14, 2009)

i dunno if this was already answered but that silver halter thing u're talking about... guess definately had some vests sorta like that last summer.. i dont see any on their website right now but maybe later in this season this year too?? good luck!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 14, 2009)

no nobody answered me question...but oh my god I totally missed out on that if they did have them! I so soo want a halter like that but I really don't know if they sell things like that individually, because most outfits I've seen like that are sold as connected to the piece of clothing in the first place...but thanks for suggesting that! I'll have to keep looking...and maybe get something altered at the tailor, if I want it that badly...


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL i never wear heels to class either, thats just for if im going somewhere/ chillin during the day. I LOVEE heels tho, but hate wearing them =/ does that even make sense? haha im always scared im going to break my ankle or something! 

yea accessories are the best! lol i love how Olivia Palermo puts her accessories together =D shes flawless *jealous*

Oh & to post them like i did, make sure you've PUBLISHED them so they are saved as a SET not a DRAFT

PROFILE - CLICK ON THE PIC YOU WANT UNDER THE TITLE 'SET' -  RIGHT CLICK THE PICTURE - COPY / PASTE THE CODE FROM THE 'MESSAGE BOARD' BOX

YOU'LL GET A CODE LIKE THIS :

[**url=http://www.polyvore.com/untitled/set?.mid=embed&id=7993614][img**]*http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/...AAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg*[/img**][/url**]

& YOU ONLY NEED THE PART THAT I PUT IN THE BOLD FONT.


Hopefully you understood that! lmao..


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL, im done with polyvore now! promise!

all my outfits look the same though.. not good!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 15, 2009)

That last one is cute, I always wanted to pull off the bandeau bra thing but I don't know if I can...and noooo keep them coming! Lol I am addicted too don't worry, I spent SO much time on there today. I actually redid ALL of my outfits on there to make them more interesting....and I'm actually doing one right now, lol. I have to make more school-inspired ones so I can actually WEAR them to school!!

If you want, let's be friends on there (contacts) so we can get inspired by each others' looks! Add me! Some random people added me and favorited my stuff haha here is my link: 

peaceloveshoes - Polyvore 

Anyway, I live in such a conservative town I think half the stuff I post on there will be "over dressed" for college...it's SO annoying, because people actually shoot you dirty looks if you're too dressed up; people actually think you're weird. I do know my limits for school and for partying, however...I think I'll dress a little better on days I mentioned (shopping, errands, etc) But you know what, they'll get over it. I like what I wear and that's all that matters. 

I kind of wish I was born a New York girl...my friend told me yesterday I belong there. But it is what it is, and I'll just keep on trucking down here in the south...sigh.


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 16, 2009)

As long as you wear the bandeau bra under the right type of top and you dont have HUGE boobs then you def could! lol so not just me then?! That site makes me wanna go shopping =P

woo you've done alot, i love it! i'll def add you *1st contact 
haha* ive not even made any collections or joined any groups ha! i dont get that side of the polyvore thing *shrugs*

That sounds like a nightmare! but you know what, you should dress for yourself not other people. If you like it, then just wear it & honestly, their probably giving you dirty looks because their jealous =D i can pretty much wear whatever i want where i live. theres no limit. No joke, i go out clubbing and i see girls dressed in nothing but underwear and heels. LOL crazy.
i'd love to go to NY! but i dont think youre location should define your style & how you dress. just do you.

i know our styles diff but heres some great blogs that inspire me. I dont understand a word of the first one, but i can still look at the pics! =D

kanal5.se - Style by Kling
knight cat
Le Fashion
JAK & JIL BLOG


----------



## luvsic (Apr 16, 2009)

aww yay I see you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't worry I am not into that kind of "joining groups" stuff either, not obsessively so at least. I only join so I can get a feel for how others put things together. Do you ever get inspired by people's looks? Like you would actually WEAR some of the things on there? lol

Oh my god girl, this site *HAS* made me go shopping!! O_O it's so bad but I bought like 100 dollars of stuff inspired by all of the looks I love yesterday...*dies* my stupid wallet has a friggin hole burned through it! I need to STOP. I'm going on a forever 21 fast (where I've been getting all my clothes lol) 

thanks for sharing those blogs with me! I liked Le Fashion a lot! Looks like I'm going to have a new blog to religiously read for inspiration XD personally, I like this one:

fashiontoast 

Rumi is so creative and I love everything that she wears looks great on her. 

Other than that I mostly look to polyvore combinations to get inspired...do you like looking at celebrity looks for style? My style ICON is carrie bradshaw (not sarah jessica parker, CARRIE BRADSHAW lol) she inspired me to wear thigh high socks. 

And although I don't really like her or look up to her for style, I do love this outfit combination Vanessa Hudgens wore:






They boyfriend blazer, etc. I wish boyfriend blazers looked good on me!! (they don't.)

And I bought a bandeau bra today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's fabulous..now to see what I can pair it with..

And to share with everyone else, here are some more looks I put together:









I love them both, but I dont think I could wear the second one anywhere XD it's too trendy for both the office and school.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 19, 2009)

I know I'm late to the party here, but I think skinny jeans, peep-toe heels and a blazer-type jacket would be soooo cute!  Tulip skirts are fantastic (I own at least 4) - they always look adorable.  You could get some super cute jeans (skinny jeans, perhaps?) and pair them with almost any top to casual-ize a look.  I live in Colorado, the land of "jeans and a button-up shirt _is_ dressed up," so I have all sorts of experience putting cute/edgy/nicer tops over a pair of jeans to get a more casual look.  

I am also a bad shoe person and wear my Redwing boots almost everywhere, but I loooove cute shoes!  Have you checked out Endless.com?  They have tons of shoes and free shipping and free return shipping, so you can try them out and send them back if you don't like them!  I love Naughty Monkey shoes, and they have some cute flats as well as cute heels.  Their flats would look nice with skinny jeans!  Chinese Laundry has some cute shoes, too.  I looooove punching up an outfit with supercute shoes!  (Even if I never do it... boo...)

BTW: I love your style!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Okami08* 

 
_I know I'm late to the party here, but I think skinny jeans, peep-toe heels and a blazer-type jacket would be soooo cute!  Tulip skirts are fantastic (I own at least 4) - they always look adorable.  You could get some super cute jeans (skinny jeans, perhaps?) and pair them with almost any top to casual-ize a look.  I live in Colorado, the land of "jeans and a button-up shirt is dressed up," so I have all sorts of experience putting cute/edgy/nicer tops over a pair of jeans to get a more casual look.  

I am also a bad shoe person and wear my Redwing boots almost everywhere, but I loooove cute shoes!  Have you checked out Endless.com?  They have tons of shoes and free shipping and free return shipping, so you can try them out and send them back if you don't like them!  I love Naughty Monkey shoes, and they have some cute flats as well as cute heels.  Their flats would look nice with skinny jeans!  Chinese Laundry has some cute shoes, too.  I looooove punching up an outfit with supercute shoes!  (Even if I never do it... boo...)

BTW: I love your style!_

 
It's ok dear, the party's never over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love hearing from people!

I'd love to try Endless.com! I need some more shoes and I haven't found any I'm in love with so I'm going to check that out for sure...

You're talkin' my language! Your style sounds a lot similar to mine...skinny jeans I am a huge proponent of, as well as fun tops if I don't want to go too overboard on school days. I don't think I can do anything "heel" though, even wedges for that matter, because they're just not comfortable for class. I've purchased a lot of things I think I can wear to class now so I'm getting a better feel of everything...I think right now I'm focusing on using accessories to complete an outfit, accessories and shoes. 

Thanks for your suggestions <3


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 26, 2009)

im sooo late on this reply!!! =( but wow, what did you buy?! i wanna see! 

& yeaa i stalk that blog (le fashion) i love it <3! Ive been reading fashion toast for like a year now and yep she does dress pretty good! only she could get away with some of her fashion choices lol! i might start a blog so i can free stuff too though! haha

I look at celebs/street styles/editorials all the time for inspiration. (mainly people like nicky hilton/nicole richie/olsens/kate lanphear/emmanualle alt.. the list goes on..) check this site out though.. the Fashion Spot - Powered by vBulletin 
Ha yea, i think Carrie B is almost every womans style icon. I think everyone would love to have her clothes. I like her style, but it just not me =/ but she has GREAT shoes.

Rly? Start off with a fitted blazer first so you get more comfortable with the style and then im sure you'll feel the love for them soon! yayy you got one? have you worn it yet? i usually just through them on under a loose fitting vest when i dont want bra straps showing lol!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 26, 2009)

^^ that's ok girl! Here is a summary of what I bought in the past few weeks:

My Mani

I just started blogging so I could keep what I buy in order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have no pictures of the Ralph Lauren tops I bought though recently...I recently went mega prep and purchased 2 striped button downs and one rugby short sleeve t-shirt. It's really cute! And oh, oh I bought a blaze (as you can see on my LJ page...) I think with a tie it can look really sharp. When I venture into menswear for women, I tend to go more of the prep route - I don't really like the suspender/trouser/pageboy cap etc. look all that much...I like things that are more unisex.

haha no I haven't worn the bandeau bra yet...I'm a little scared to wear it in public! It's honestly just a bra lol, I'm not wearing anything underneath it! I think I'd have to wear something like a vest or blazer over it, like you said...we shall see how that goes... 

I have a question - do you go to school or are you in college? I was meaning to ask a few people this for a while, but I live in a town where people REALLY don't dress up for class - like they throw on sweatpants and ugg boots and call it an outfit. I swear the MOST dressed up people will get is a t-shirt and jeans, and once in a blue moon you'll see a girl wearing a dress. It looks ridiculous to dress up to class!

However I want to express my style and wear whatever I want, regardless of what people say. I love maxi dresses, babydoll dresses, bold accessories, high waisted skirts, you know that stuff...as you can see from my polyvore lol. But still, I'd say there still is a LINE between what's appropriate for class and what to save for the weekends. So if you are in college, what do you wear to class to stay fashion forward but not outrageous? 

Some outfits I'd consider wearing to class are:

(This one is timeless, very preppy/equestrian. Not sure if it's too OTT...definitely professional though)









(this one may be too dressy..the thigh highs kill the mood lol)





(This might be too uptight...I am a business student but still )



 





If not just ignore that last question :X or you can give me your opinion if you want!


----------



## chellaxx (Apr 27, 2009)

I LOVEE the maxi and the bangles! and the 2 tunic/dresses under 'universal'! I really like the blazer, but i'm not personally into the preppy look but i still think it looks cute. Reminds me of Blair from GG =D

I went shopping last week AGAIN, i bought/spent soooo much and now my BF's putting me on a shopping ban LOL! i'll show you pics of what i bought later on! Noo promise me you wont wear the bra by itself!!!?! just a loose vest is fine or a shirts thats sheer/see-throughish <3

I go to college! at school i had to wear a uniform though lol thats the only time i took on the preppy look lol! Are you serious? i think i get more of an idea of what your town is like! i'd never do the sweats and uggs thing! ick! Crazy.. coz i live in a city so its a 'whatever you feel like' attitude.  I wear whatever i want to college though, im either in skinnies, denim cut off's or tiny dresses/tunics/skirts. (basically like the stuff in my polyvove pics.. i have half the stuff i posted lol!) i'll put some outfits together of my own stuff and show you tho.. probably do that 2moz!

I do like your stuff though & how you put it together. I really dont think anything is too OTT or too much. As long as you feel confident and comfortable in them i dont think they are bad at all.

(i love the 3rd & 4th one down btw!!)

i'd wear the 3rd during the day and swop the white top in the 4th for a white vest and through on a blazer.. i'd def wear that for work too!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey again girl!

DEFINITELY show me what you bought!! I am curious to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And lol I know what you mean, I always have to limit myself when it comes to spending or I seriously will go nuts...there is no end to how much I spend sometimes it's horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I WISH I could wear those outfits to class, but unfortunately they're just a LITTLE too OTT for my school. You are sooo lucky you can wear whatever you want to yours! One of my favorite ones, the third one down, would be too uncomfortable to wear because the skirt is so short and walking in heels is a huge no-go! Plus the thigh highs combo, as cute as I think it is, would be seen as trashy. Strange, because girls wear skirts shorter than that all the time and show all of their legs, but they're let off the hook. Maybe I would wear it if I were walking around town shopping, or going to the mall, or something like that. I live in SUCH a conservative place it's not even funny! I know there's this whole "wear what you like and screw what other people think!" deal going on, but I still have to take my own comfort level into consideration. If I lived in NYC, maybe wearing all of those outfit combos would be normal like how they do in Sex and the City (my dream life!), but I live in the South (in the US), and trust me, it'd be uncomfortable going to office hours and talking to professors in some of those outfits! 

My policy for school isn't as limited as it used to be, but I do have a few rules for myself on class days:

1) *Absolutely no heels.* It's just not practical - if I could drive everywhere, I would wear them, and trust me I like heels...but walking to class in them is a different story. Even boots with heels during the winter time...they hurt my feet after 4 hours, so I don't see how I could stand wearing them for a whole day. Not to mention I can't walk in them normally! I gotta practice so I can get up to Carrie Bradshaw mastery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2) *Nothing too tight or revealing.* I'd love to wear a crop top to class, but I think showing belly (even if it's just a LITTLE) or even just too much leg is not appropriate. Thigh highs can look provocative if paired with the wrong outfits, and while I don't think I put them together in a trashy way (in outfit number 3) I still wouldn't feel comfortable prancing around in them unless it's a party night. I believe what my mother says to a CERTAIN extent: "If it makes other people uncomfortable to look at you, it's probably best not to wear it." I think she meant more of in a revealing/tight way, like a mini skirt and cami, not in a creative way. 

3) *Nothing too OTT. *Kind of vague, since OTT is really subjective. While I refuse to stick to a basic hoo-effing-rah school t-shirt and jeans with...ugg boots or some other random and not special shoe, I am not going to parade around in little forever 21 party dresses and wildly 80s inspired combos (for example, huge oversized tie-die t-shirt with neon leggings, booties, and a side ponytail...if that floats your boat, cool, but for me, just no)...but that's what I'm wondering: _What really IS OTT? _

Truely, and I hate myself a little for saying this since I love those what I put together, I think those outfits EXCEPT the equestrian and maybe the classicalist one, are OTT for class. They're either too short, too tight, or too uptight (my CEO worthy one) to wear in such a laid-back setting. While I am a business student, wearing (I hope fashionable) business attire to class, where it's supposed to be a laid back environment, even goes on to be inappropriate. I also don't want to be distracted from learning if I have to constantly pull down my mini skirt in class to make sure my undies aren't showing. I just bought the cutest mini from forever 21, but again, I fear it'll be too short to wear out, as it rides up when I walk. I have black protection shorts, but still...*Sigh* I don't want to be tugging at my clothes - that can make otherwise cute outfits atrocious.  

Can you see kind of the strange, twisted, and close-minded logic a lot of people have where I live? It's annoying how I live in a free country, but it seems like society judges and criticizes me left and right for even using my clothing for an expression of self. So in the end, it isn't really free at all unless you're conforming.

It's nice to break the rules, though, which is why I'm definitely going to try to sneak in a lot of fashion tidbits in my daily attire to make SURE I don't blend in. I guess ultimately, I am still conflicted, as I don't trust my fashion taste 100%, and wouldn't know if I really would feel comfortable wearing all of my polyvore creations out into public, or if I'm just playing dress up in my own fantasy land. That, and I don't know if I'm letting other people get in the way of PREVENTING me from wearing what I love. 

And I am not bashing you for saying this at all, but UGGHHH I cannot STAND Gossip Girl! I've watched the show a few times and I just can't get into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I do admit, some of the styles are pretty darn cute. You probably know this, but the whole "prep" attire has been around for a long time, LONG before GG popularized it. Even then, I've watched a few episodes, and Blair actually "fashion-izes" up a lot of classic prep attire. The original stuff (what I drew inspiration from for the equestrian combo, not from GG), I believe, came from England, and then Ralph Lauren drew influences from that style and thus developed his own clothing line, Polo. So, I would just hope people don't think I'm copying it from the show because I most definitely am not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah show me what you bought! And update your polyvore! lol


----------



## luvsic (Apr 28, 2009)

And thanks for the compliments girl!

On a side note, I really WOULD wear some of the stuff I put up, I even have a few of the clothes!! Like I have that maxi dress in the "Drafts", and I plan to wear it to class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here are some other things I'd def wear to class:



















 <-- not so sure about the blazer on that one, I might replace it with a cardigan...alone it's a little revealing for anything else than summer.







 (I own a similar skirt from XXI and quite a few button downs...instead of that necklace though I might add some pearls to jazz it up! It's more of a "toned down" business casual suit)

...and the equestrian one


----------



## belle89 (Apr 28, 2009)

*peeking in* I'll be a junior in the fall and I'm so over the jeans, t-shirt and sneakers look. On campus, even jeans and a t-shirt are dressed up. Girls come to class with no makeup, still-wet hair, uggs and sweats...religiously. I've made it my goal to incorporate more pieces into my wardrobe and pledge to make more of an effort (fashion and makeup-wise) come fall. 
Luvsic, the outfits you put together are too cute. I have nothing to add really, just following the thread.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 28, 2009)

^ Hey girl, glad to see another college-ite fashionista joining in on the convo...

Um seriously, do we go to the same college? Lol, or is this just a nation-wide trend for college girls to come to class in Ugg boots, sweats, and a t-shirt and even have the _nerve_ to call that cute. Because it's not! Really, whoever started that trend needs a visit from the fashion police because they started a horribly contagious epidemic.

Oh, and SOME days if you're lucky, girls will be wearing SKINNY JEANS with the t-shirt. Big difference, I know. But they're still tucked into boots. Oh game days, girls will bring out the "cute" with an assortment of school-colored jersey dresses with the name of their organization spread across their chests and - get this - COWBOY BOOTS. That, or they'll do the school t-shirt and jean shorts (and while I'm a fan of jean shorts, I like to play them up a little more than that..) Where's a barfing smiley when you need one?

Haha I sound like a major bitch probably, but seeing the same outfit cloned on a million different girls is frustrating when they're the exact girls who are giving me the snarky looks. I went back to my school to sign an apartment lease and I wore an American Apparel Jersey Dress (this black one), and a light yellow polo button down tucked into it, along with black flats. And WOO girl, the LOOKS I GOT and it wasn't even that outrageous of an outfit! People were glaring at me left and right, it was ridiculous. 

I am going to be returning to college in the fall, and freshman year I was that type of girl - the one who threw on sweats and a t-shirt and called it a day. I also wore no makeup (as I had 8am classes and used that as an excuse to look like a hot mess) and tied my hair back into a disgusting bun in the morning, or wore a cap. Sometimes, in fear of being late, I would literally rush out the door without washing my face. I would feel so embarassed walking around campus! I never, ever want to return to my old habits again. I know a lot of people don't care about the way they look when they go to class, but personally I feel like my performance will IMPROVE if I just dress better and spend a little time doing my makeup and hair...even if it goes from a t-shirt and sweats to a simple button down and jeans, and a nice bag. I have 8am classes AGAIN this semester *le sigh* but I'll try to go to bed by 10 to wake up at 6 so I can put some effort into my appearance 

Thanks! I am not really that sure if I have the *eye* for putting a lot of things together yet, but I am definitely trying to develop my fashion sense more. I am trying to read more fashion magazines/scoure polyvore for inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what kind of clothes do you like to wear? Like what are some examples? I love to get inspiration from people (mostly people I've seen on polyvore lol)


----------

